# help find lexi lou



## lexi lou mum

on thursday 24th november at approx 1pm my maltese x poodle was stolen from my backyard in darwen lancashire she was spotted running on her own in the ewood area of blackburn she was wearing a pink leather collar with her name and address on she is all white with a few golden patches on her back and ears shes fluffy and the size of a cat shes had a bad start in life so is very timid a reward is offered for her return


----------



## hazel pritchard

So sorry to hear what has happened, have you contacted Dog Lost?
Hope shes found very soon xxx


----------



## lexi lou mum

ive contacted dog lost and other websites shes in local paper posters everywhere x


----------



## Jugsmalone

I'll cross-post your post on another forum. hope she's found soon. Have you got a pic?


----------



## Jugsmalone

I have just been on your profile and copied your pics to put on another forum.


----------



## I love springers

Hope your little pooch is found and returned home soon


----------



## lexi lou mum

lexi lou is still missing contacted all the right people i wont give up miss her so much x


----------



## ShannonLouise.

I'll keep a look out, i live in Accrington area, my boyfriend lives in Darwen. I know how you feel  good luck x


----------



## Guest

Hope you find Lexi Lou real soon x


----------



## Jugsmalone

Any news on lexi Lou?


----------



## lexi lou mum

lexi is still missing im never gonna give up had a call from someone who said she had been run over and killed but searched the area he said contacted highway agency vets cleansing and noone had picked a dog up so please keep looking xx


----------



## shetlandlover

Has there been any sightings? Which area was she apparently run over in?
I am from Darwen, don't live there anymore but can go back and my family live there still.


----------



## shetlandlover

lexi's doglost page for anyone who wants to put posters up.
DogLost - Lost: White Maltese Female In North West (BB3)


----------



## we love bsh's

lexi lou mum said:


> lexi is still missing im never gonna give up had a call from someone who said she had been run over and killed but searched the area he said contacted highway agency vets cleansing and noone had picked a dog up so please keep looking xx


just a thought but could this man possibly be lying to you about this as he maybe has the dog and wants you to stop looking and puting posters up etc?


----------



## lexi lou mum

the man didnt withold is number so the police cntacted him an said he sounded genuine i think he might have her he said he would meet me at the guide roundabout blackburn where it happened but failed to show he said highways agency were dealing with the dog but when i rang they hadnt picked no dog up also posters kept getting took down in ewood and highercroft.i also got a call from a man sounded like a gypsy there is gypsy camps across road from were she was last spotted who said his children had found her an if i didnt pay 1000 pound she would b killed sick people out there i just want her back home if anybody could help putting posters up id be very grateful xx


----------



## willa

lexi lou mum said:


> the man didnt withold is number so the police cntacted him an said he sounded genuine i think he might have her he said he would meet me at the guide roundabout blackburn where it happened but failed to show he said highways agency were dealing with the dog but when i rang they hadnt picked no dog up also posters kept getting took down in ewood and highercroft.i also got a call from a man sounded like a gypsy there is gypsy camps across road from were she was last spotted who said his children had found her an* if i didnt pay 1000 pound she would b killed sick *people out there i just want her back home if anybody could help putting posters up id be very grateful xx


Omg how awful - i assume you've told the Police about this threat ?

Realy hope she's found safe & well


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Cant believe How Ive missed this thread until now, I am so so sorry, nowhere near your area, but I really do hope that you will get some news.

Hard to believe that people can be so sick and heartless.

Likely duplicating, and you likely already know, but have you contacted the Dog warden strays, are now the responsibility of the council to collect and kennel, might be worth you contacting surrounding area councils too just in case. Other then that local large and national dogs homes and rehoming centres.


----------



## I love springers

I'm really sorry you still haven't found your little girl....

I hope you get some positive news soon.. and you have her back home with you....


----------



## Ingrid25

i wish i could help but i live in australia!
i really really hope you find poor old lexi lou! xx:cryin:


----------



## AlexJC

Hope you find Lexi soon.

Any news?


----------



## lexi lou mum

still no news


----------



## Sled dog hotel

lexi lou mum said:


> still no news


I am so sorry, hoping that you will still hear something soon.


----------



## lexi lou mum

5 months ago today my baby went missing but i wont give up


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So sorry to hear that you still havent found her, its worth still publicising it and contacting dog wardens and rescues in the area last seen and surrouning areas it has been known long after dogs have gone missing so you neve know.


----------



## feathered bird lover

i do hope you find Lexi Lou, it must be awful for you. take care ttfn


----------

